# Spiced Apple Wine?



## TomMonger (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello...

A friend of mine let me pick about 30 lbs of apples from his tree. Not sure what kind they are, but they look and taste like Courtlands. Anyway, has anyone had success with a spiced apple wine? If so, would you mind sharing the recipe? I found this one (http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9675&highlight=apple ) and was wondering if anyone else tried it and if so, how it tasted?

Thanks!
-Tom in PA


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 17, 2011)

I used the recipe off Jack Keller's site for spiced apple. It is for a 1 gallon batch. I cut the cloves and ginger way back and it was still very prominent. After a year, it has smoothed out nicely. JMHO

APPLE WINE [Spiced]
12 lb. mixed Fuji and Gala apples 
1 lb. chopped golden raisins 
2-1/2 lb granulated sugar 
1 gallon water 
1 oz. cloves 
2 3-inch cinnamon sticks, broken into pieces 
1 oz. shredded ginger root 
1 tsp. acid blend 
1/2 tsp. pectin enzyme 
1 crushed Campden tablet 
Sauterne or Champagne wine yeast and nutrient 
Quarter the apples and run them through a mincer. Put in primary fermentation vessel with all ingredients except yeast and nutrient, cover, and set in warm place for 24 hours. Add yeast and nutrient, stir, and cover for four days, stirring twice daily. Strain liquor into secondary fermentation vessel and fit airlock. Rack after 30 days and again after two months. When clear, rack again and bottle. Taste after six months, but allow one year for maturity. [Author's own recipe]


----------



## PCharles (Oct 17, 2011)

*Spiced Apple Wine*

Doug, that looks like a good recipe. I hope to start 6 gallons of apple wine in a week. To you have suggested targets for starting SG and SG when wine is transferred to the secondary? Also, is that a target pH.

Thanks, 

Paul


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 17, 2011)

Didn't bother checking the Ph. I shoot for a starting SG of 1.085 and ferment to 1.000 or lower in primary. If you are doing a 6 gallon batch, only goe with about 1 oz of cloves and maybe add in small bag to secondary. I used an 3 oz for 6 gallons and it was way strong. I only kept in for about 2 weeks.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 17, 2011)

Check this thread, both mine and Runningwolfs recipes are here..


http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9775


----------



## TomMonger (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks! I may give this a try!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 20, 2011)

I would suggest using Lalvin 71B-1122 yeast. It will metabolize 20-40% of the malic acid present in the apples.


----------



## TomMonger (Oct 21, 2011)

OK, 71B-1122 it shall be!

Oh, should the apples be peeled before I run them through my grinder?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 22, 2011)

Nope - leave the peels on.


----------



## PCharles (Oct 22, 2011)

*Getting Started Today*

Before I headed out to the orchard to pick up 10 gallons of apple cider, I thought I'd review this and other apple wine threads. I noticed the discussion about yeast and thought I only had EC-1118 in my home stock. I was glad to see that I have two packs of Lalvin 71B-1122... great!!! 

Now it's off to the store to pick up some ginger and cloves, then on to the orchard. Yeeee Haaaa!!! 

Have a great day friends.

Paul


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 22, 2011)

If you are adding ginger and cloves - i would also suggest nutmeg.

Also find some empty tea bags - or tea bags that you can open and pour out the tea.

Use the tea bags to put the spices in - it will control it better and you can remove it within a few days.

Trust me - those spices can over take the wine.


----------



## PCharles (Oct 22, 2011)

*How About This*



winemaker_3352 said:


> If you are adding ginger and cloves - i would also suggest nutmeg.
> 
> Also find some empty tea bags - or tea bags that you can open and pour out the tea.
> 
> ...



Jon, 

That sounds like a good idea. I just poured the cider in the primary. It's cold and will need a while to warm up. As it's pasteurized, I should not need to add kmeta at the start. I have also got 10 well ripened bananas that I am simmering in a pot. I plan to strain them then simmer that down to reduce water. I was thinking of adding the cloves, ginger, and cinnamon to this heated mix to extract flavor. I'm not getting it too hot, but I thought eight hours of reduction would do a good job of extraction. That way I would not be adding these things to the primary as they would have already been extracted. I'll see how much flavor comes out. Your idea of a tea bag approach sounds good. I have a sock that has a fine mesh. It would work well also. 

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 23, 2011)

I only add the ginger, cloves & cinnamon sticks after the 2nd racking, sometimes the 3rd. That way I can monitor the flavor & they don't get lost in the lees. Also you can blend your spiced wines with regular apple wine. I tend to put 1 bottle of spiced with 8L of regular apple at bottling time. Roy


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh yea - and cinnamon sticks - i forgot to mention those.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 24, 2011)

I use a large tea ball... mesh type... and drop it in the primary. I get it out with the racking and then add more to age if needed. This works when adding fresh ginger too... don't want tooooo much of that!

Debbie


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 24, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> I use a large tea ball... mesh type... and drop it in the primary. I get it out with the racking and then add more to age if needed. This works when adding fresh ginger too... don't want tooooo much of that!
> 
> Debbie



That's basically what i do. Works pretty good to monitor the spice additions.


----------

